# When do newborns stop pooping at night?



## RLWS (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi! I'm new, just introduced myself in the introductions forum. I have a 4 year old son and a 16 day old daughter.

I forget when my son (Walter) stopped pooping at night and began just waking to nurse and going right back to sleep after. My daughter (Sylvia) is still pooping about 6-8 times a day and usually 2 or 3 of those are in the middle of the night. It's not a big deal, but we use cloth diapers and I don't keep the pail in our bedroom so I end up getting out of bed and going to the bathroom to change her which kind of defeats the purpose of cosleeping.

So I'm just curious when newborns stop pooping constantly and won't need to be changed as much at night. It's amazing what you can forget in 4 years! On the whole though I must say that I enjoy the nighttime parenting this time around because it's time for me to just stare at and enjoy my daughter. I'm too busy during the day with my 4 year old to do as much of that as I got to do the first time around.

Thanks!
-Lora


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

My DS stopped when he was about 3 weeks old, but now he has started again (although not every night). A friend of mine's DD poops like 3 times btwn 8 and midnight, but then is just wet the rest of the night (her DD is 4 months old now). So I think it just depends!


----------



## ripcurlgirl26 (May 10, 2006)

I think I remember it being around 2 months with DS1, but my second son is coming up on 2 months here in a few days and he's still pooping at night.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i think tristan was about 3 months or so


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I guess it was somewhere around 6-8 weeks where it disappeared entirely. But after about 3 weeks it wasn't a nightly occurrence. Before 3 weeks, I was nursing on the couch, and changed him often at night. After 3 weeks, he learned sidelying nursing, so I usually got up once in the night and changed him. I don't remember poop being much of an issue after that. But I am absolutely certain that he wasn't pooping in the night when we moved here at 8 weeks.


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

It slowed down for us at 8 weeks, and stopped at ten.


----------



## AurorasMommy (Feb 3, 2006)

My son stopped at 8 weeks. He wakes up every morning and has morning poop at 6-7am









Megan


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

around 3 months for us.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

All 3 of my kids stopped pooping at night by 6 weeks. Two of them then jumped onto the poop-once-a-week (or less!) schedule, and one of them continued to poop once a day or once every-other-day.

I remember it being a huge relief when the nighttime pooping ended! But before it ended, I never bothered to bring the diapers to the diaper pail. I don't really think breastmilk poo smells that bad, so I'd just wait til morning.

Lex


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

DD has never pooped in the night- even at the beginning. I should thank my lucky stars, huh?


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Around 10 weeks, I think. That was also when she started sleeping 4-6 hour stretches at night. Too bad that part didn't last...


----------

